# Java Media Framework ( JMF )



## waiting_for_OSX (May 19, 2003)

Will Java Media Framework ( JMF ) be available for the non-Server (Standard?) edition of OS X? I'm running 10.2.6 on a G4. Basic information can be found at this URL:

http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/jmf

If you want a quick, easy test to see that your Mac does or does not have JMF simply go to this URL:

http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/jmf/2.1.1/jmfdiagnostics.html

If you do NOT have JMF, the applet will tell you something like this:

JMF Diagnostics:
Java 1.1 compliant browser.....Maybe
JMF classes.....Not Found


----------

